# One Last Kiss



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

For some reason, all of the poem's I've tried to write recently to be happy...have become twisted and contorted.... 


Allow me to measure in time
my happiness since you became mine.

The moment our lips touched I reckon
I aged a minute for  every second

In your embrace, I grow wise
With you my internal clock flies

I looked into your eyes, my heart danced,
My lifetime, our lifetime, filled with romance

Time lingered only once, on the words “I do”
My happiness was as vast as the sky is blue

With each second, hour and day
Even as death came closer to lead us away

Know that my happiness grew all the more
For beside you, each year was a score

Every breath breathed a thousand times
Every kiss, a beautiful rhyme

Every moment pure and right
Dancing across eyes now stolen of sight

Another breath, perhaps my last
My, in your presence, time moves fast.

Hold my hand, one last kiss
I’ll spend eternity in remembered bliss.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2016)

Glyax...... some of your lines sounds like they were taken from a Hallmark card.... soooo... watchit....


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Glyax...... some of your lines sounds like they were taken from a Hallmark card.... soooo... watchit....



Is that implying I sound like a cheesy hallmark card?


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2016)

welllll.... I ... ok... ummm... Hallmark cards are... nice, especially the sympathy ones... but those that say "Romantic" stuff... soo uninspired.. But you,.. you are waaaay better that this...sorry, I am NOT goin to let this slide...haaaa.. sssssnap!


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> welllll.... I ... ok... ummm... Hallmark cards are... nice, especially the sympathy ones... but those that say "Romantic" stuff... soo uninspired.. But you,.. you are waaaay better that this...sorry, I am NOT goin to let this slide...haaaa.. sssssnap!



Ahh, thank you for claryfying  I shall try to rise above!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2016)

lol... I knew you were tough enough to stand up to me, and not run screaming and weeping... fabulous..


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 25, 2016)

How like life...


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> How like life...


?


----------



## Radrook (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.
Have you considered using enjambment?


In poetry, enjambment or enjambement (/ɛnˈdʒæmbmənt/; from the French enjambement)[1] is incomplete syntax at the end of a line;[2] the meaning runs over from one poetic line to the next, without terminal punctuation. Lines without enjambment are end-stopped.

In reading, the delay of meaning creates a tension that is released when the word or phrase that completes the syntax is encountered (called the rejet);[1] the tension arises from the "mixed message" produced both by the pause of the line-end, and the suggestion to continue provided by the incomplete meaning.[3] In spite of the apparent contradiction between rhyme, which heightens closure, and enjambment, which delays it, the technique is compatible with rhymed verse.[3] Even in couplets, the closed or heroic couplet was a late development; older is the open couplet, where rhyme and enjambed lines co-exist.[3]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enjambment


----------



## Radrook (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry! I double posted by mistake.


----------



## Glyax (Mar 1, 2016)

Radrook said:


> Sorry! I double posted by mistake.


Enambment seems intimidating considering it is referencing Shakespeare etc , but I will definitely keep it in mind


----------



## Radrook (Mar 1, 2016)

Enjambment means that the lines flow into each other.


For example: Consider part of Robert Frost's poem:

My little horse must think it queer
to stop without a farmhouse near
beside the woods and frozen lake 
the coldest evening of the year.  [That's a full stanza with just one sentence!]

He gives his harness bells a shake
To ask if there is some mistake. [That's two lines with just one sentence!]

The only other sound's the sweep [Another two lines with just one sentence!]
Of easy wind and downy flake.

The woods are lovely dark and deep
Bu I have promises to keep
And miles to go before I sleep.
And Miles to go before I sleep.  [Again the same flowing technique.]


See how the thoughts often flow from line to line without stopping?
That is called enjambment.


----------



## Glyax (Mar 1, 2016)

^ lol, as if being intimidated by Shakespeare wasn't enough, next up, Robert Frost .  I kid though, I understand the idea of it, I think I've done similar in some of my other poems.  And now that you've made me aware to what it is, I will be more cognizant of it as I write, another tool in the belt to try and smith words


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Mar 6, 2016)

Glyax said:


> ...
> 
> Every breath breathed a thousand times
> Every kiss, a beautiful rhyme
> ...



I liked the beginning, and I'm a fan of the simple, sing-songy poems, but it did get a little cheesy...

However, I also did like the lines above all on their own. Hey, never let good lines go to waste.


----------

